# Leopard gecko blue belly



## Cogwheel (Jan 1, 2011)

So my leopard gecko has a slpotch of blue (not coloring) on his belly. He's obviously a male, and here's a picture of his stomach; there's also a line type thing on it? I'm worried that he might have a parasite? it's SLIGHTLY see through, and I think that's a parasite indication?
Anyways, you tell me.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Can't see a pic??


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks fine to me, but I'm not an expert :hmm:


----------



## Cogwheel (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmmm..
It's just that the line on his belly looks a little like a picture of a pinworm I saw?
I'm just a little worried he hasn't been eating and his belly is slightly transparent (just a tiny bit)...


/Cogwheel\


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

looks fine to me the line is where the eggsack was attached .leos do have transparant bellies .still you can have a feacal test done to put your mind at rest


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Nothing to worry about.

The "blue" you can see to me i would 99% say is its organs and the "line" this is usually where the "umbilical cord" would have connected to to feed. Im no Leo expert but that would be what i think it is personally.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah I agree with whats been said, you can just see through to the organs, and the line is from the eggsack. But still its always good to get a fecal done, it will put your mind at ease and its good practice to get one done once a year.

And you should see my palm gecko some nights, you can almost see through their legs and you can tell when they have a full tummy as theres a nice dark area on their bellys :2thumb:


----------



## Cogwheel (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, guys, you helped a lot


----------

